# Firefox 1.0 preview release available



## daveb (Sep 15, 2004)

Get it here: 

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

What's new: 

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/releases/#new


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 15, 2004)

This is really nice, but I must say I would wait a month or so for the final release to come out. Many of the extensions are still in process for compatibility, and I had some problems when I install this (granted, this was a week or so ago).

I think 1.0 is going to be a good improvement, especially with RSS.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 17, 2004)

OK, I downloaded and after some initial problems, I have 1.0PR working fine. Thid really is a nice browser. Now to get my wife to use it!


----------



## daveb (Sep 18, 2004)

[quote:c9f8e7e8b3="fredtgreco"] Now to get my wife to use it![/quote:c9f8e7e8b3]

I'm in the same boat!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 21, 2004)

I love this browser but for ONE thing!

Many site I go to (not this one thankfully) gives me a pop up that says "This document contains no data"

Drives me crazy!


----------



## daveb (Sep 22, 2004)

I've heard of this bug, it really needs fixing. There seems to be a conflict between Firefox and some firewall software and/or anti-virus software (some say Panda, some Zonealarm, etc).


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 22, 2004)

Turned my "Zero Knowledge-Freedom" firewall off and I no longer get the pop up warnings!

I wonder if there is a way to fix it.


----------



## daveb (Sep 22, 2004)

[quote:402ebf8736="houseparent"]I wonder if there is a way to fix it.[/quote:402ebf8736]

So far the solutions seem to fall into two categories:

1) Try changing firewall software you are using (if indeed you are running a software firewall)
2) Wait until the next release

I'll post more in this thread if I find anything out on how to fix it.


----------

